# Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring is starting 2007 the way the 2006 American Le Mans Series ended. Audi Sport North America posted the two fastest times Monday during the week's first test session for Saturday's season opener.
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring ([email protected])*

Of course the R10's are demonically fast. Audi didn't run the ALMS last year for nothing. One year of R&D means a lot in this business.
And now a technical question: Did Audi ever get the R10's TCS to work right? 'Cause if not, well, then they don't really need it, now do they?
And how would TCS work on a diesel? Gas engines use the ignition system to temporarily short circuit the spark plug wires/coil packs(ie, cut out the cylinders until the RPM drops, much like a rev limiter, except a rev limiter only kicks in at the redline RPM). Diesels, of course, don't have conventional ignition systems.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (chernaudi)*

anti slip recognition doesn't have to be rev limited or controlled.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (16v)*

How does that work? Namely on a diesel.
On a gasser, the sensor detects wheel spin and causes cylinders to misfire until the RPM drops to where traction is gained. But this relies on limiting the amount of times that the spark plugs fire to cause the miss. And diesels don't have spark plugs to cause misfires.

_Modified by chernaudi at 9:50 PM 3-12-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:54 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

From what I recall, Audi did have traction control on the R10 but when it kicked in it created too much stress on the drivetrain and engine thus it's not used.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Yes, I heard that. But how does diesel TCS work, at least on the road going cars(the R10 probably has a similar system)?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring ([email protected])*

The Field's better pick it up. 6 seconds off the R10? ouch


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (16v)*

Yeah, and I doubt that the R10's are using the aforementioned traction control too(but then again, which LMP1 cars use TCS-only Porsche has a prototype that uses a TCS).


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Yeah, and I doubt that the R10's are using the aforementioned traction control too(but then again, which LMP1 cars use TCS-only Porsche has a prototype that uses a TCS).

Hehe, it's funny watching you guys speculate...


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
Hehe, it's funny watching you guys speculate...

so........ correct the errors


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_
so........ correct the errors









If only it was that easy...


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
If only it was that easy...

ya ya.. I know. I can relate.
Seek out Jimmy tomorrow and George Friday when he gets there and fill them in.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (R10_Telemetry)*

well, vag production car ASR is mostly EDL right? Maybe they used that? Consistent with "too much drivetrain stress." It IS CR (common rail) diesel. It's very conceivable they could shut off individual cylinder fueling at any time, in any manner they choose. The injectors are fully electronically controlled. And, of course, the only thing you need to limit a diesel's output is its fuel input.



_Modified by RogueTDI at 6:55 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (RogueTDI)*

They'd almost need another computer(or system in the ECU) to even be capable of trying that, wouldn't they?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audis at the Front after First Day at Sebring (chernaudi)*

Dindo, McNish and Kristensen fastest in morning warmup with a 1:45.026 and Pirro Werner and Biela number two with a 1:45.038.
Penske Porsches 3 and 4 a second and a half off the Audi times.


----------

